# Dankung slingshots ????



## Bugar

Anybody use one??? are they available in the US?? you gotta order from China???
They look neat= would like to try one= HUH??


----------



## Flatband

Hi Bugar,
I have one. I picked it up from E-bay. Very small and I did have to buy new tubes because the ones that came with it wouldn't stretch enough for me. Very well made (Stainless Steel). Very fast and easy tube attachment but I was never a big fan of floating band connections. Flatband


----------



## NightKnight

From what I understand, you do have to order them from China. I don't have one personally, but everyone I know that has bought one likes it. The pretzel style seems to be the most popular, but are a bit small. If you have big hands you may or may not like them. Here is what the pretzel looks like:
http://www.dankung.c...products_id=214

They also have a line of slingshots designed for larger people:
http://www.dankung.c...=index&cPath=78

If you do a search, Smitty posted a review of the Pocket Poacher.

Edit: Flatband beat me to the punch.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

I have one just like Flatband except its camo. The bands are very short but very powerful. I do like it. JT


----------



## TruckeeLocal

When I first got my dankung, I laughed because it looked like a toy. The bands were way to short but luckily I was smart and ordered tubing as well. I had checked out the specs before I bought one so I got one that was longer and it seemed to fit my large hands fine once I leaned how to hold it. This was earlier last year so there were none of the larger models that are available today. I've got long arms so I made a longer set of bands.

It took me a few minutes to master the proper style of shooting but after that I was amazed. It blew all the store bought slings away and it fits in your pocket like its not even there. Those skinny little bands kicked ass and lasted months not days. Now I shoot a dankung sling 95% of the time. I only shoot a wide flatband sling when I need that kind of power. I've also downsized my flatband sling to replicate the size of a dankung. They are incredibly versatile because there are so many ways to string the sling. You can have a 4, 8 or even a 12 band setup in a second. Joerg is the only man that can pull a 16 string. You can also taper the bands for a little extra speed and this attachment style even makes store bought tubes faster.

I would recommend a dankung to anyone. You have to make sure of the size before you buy and stick to the round stainless ones or the long handle camo. Also buy extra sets of tubing (20/40 best for 8 band or thera tube tan) so you can dial those in.

Remember that these are tube slings so they will never have the kind of power that flatbands have but who cares. The bands are plenty fast enough and last so much longer.


----------



## jmplsnt

I bought one on Evil-Bay and it was shipped from China. I was a little worried about that but my fears were unfounded as it arrived in about two weeks' time. As stated by the posts above the frame quality was spot-on and I truly believe you could beat a bear to death with the frame without doing it any damage. The supplied bands are way too short and I have to replace them but it does ride in the pocket well. My basic take on it is they have reinvented the Milbro with a heavier frame and their own band system. If you don't want to shoot real hard or real fast then it should work for you. If you want to shoot really hard I think the Fish Hunter or a doubled-up Flatband setup is better. But to each his own!


----------



## smitty

I have two videos on U-Tube shooting a Dankung stainless flat-band slingshot and another where I was shooting first a self made wood flat-band , then a theraband slingshot that I just can't shoot well and last I was shooting a Dankung "Axe" slingshot. I have ordered 6 Dankungs in different styles and they are great slingshots. You won't be sorry you bought one if you make sure you do a little research on the size you need. I think their flat-band slingshot is awesome and the "game hunter" is another great slingshot and large enough for people used to holding larger slingshots. I shoot the Dankung general hunting slingshot II the most and like it very much. It fits in a front pocket, totally hidden, and once you figure out how to hold it , it is very nice to shoot.
Please order 10 meters of their 17-45 tubing along with your slingshot because, I agree with everyone else that they come supplied with rubber far too short for the way we shoot. The 17-45 tubing is great for target shooting and not slow at all in my opinion. It just doesn't have the hyper performance of thin flats, but it's still plenty fast. If you double up on the bands on each side you will have a real hunting slingshot. Don't be surprised if you find that you wished you'd bought some thinner 20-40 tubing for double band hunting. Four strips of 17-45 on each side is hard to pull and the same set-up using 20-40 is much more pleasant to use. It is only 7.00 for 17-45 and 3.50 for 20-40 tube. that much tubing will last a long time.
Hope we all helped out with info.








I put a couple of pics in of the game hunter and the pocket poacher (flat-bander).


----------



## JoergS

I have given a design to Dankung, and a few days after christmas I got the first prototype. It works really well. I spent many hours testing it with all kinds of bands and ammo.

I have to keep the design secret for another four weeks or so, until Dankung has the mass production set up - but I can tell you a few things about it.

- One size fits all (it works for people with small and large hands)
- You have a choice: Thin tapered flatbands "Over The Top" OR looped tubular "chinese" snap-in bands (so the design allows both),in other words you can use Tex's bands, your own Linatex or Thera Band ones or the looped chinese bands. 
- I tried to "marry" the chinese traditional style with modern rubber and attachment methods, plus included elements from "Milbro" and "Pretzel" type slingshots 
- It is still a very small slingshot
- Comning from me, the frame is of course 100% steel.

Can't wait to unveil it!

Jörg

PS: My design is NOT yet online at the dankung site. I have nothing to do with the "western shooters" mentioned there.


----------



## Jtslingshoter

Can't wait to see it Jorg. I left on the original rubber and I find it very fast. It is short but I got used to it. JT


----------



## smitty

I'm one in line to buy the Joerg design from Dankung.


----------



## Bugar

Wow - Great replys, looks like I gotta get one ordered= Thanks= any other suggestions before i send the order in =


----------



## smitty

Yes, if you can afford to get two different designs and extra rubber. Extra rubber for sure!


----------



## fish

i am looking forwards to seeing the joerg sprave dankung on sale!


----------



## Bugar

fish said:


> i am looking forwards to seeing the joerg sprave dankung on sale!


It's gotta be great, and those Fish(Hunter) slingshots are dandys too


----------



## p4v_singh

Should be great what price is it going to be? are you geting any profit?


----------



## JoergS

I don't know the price they will ask. I have given them the design for free, I won't get any money, but it makes me proud if a design of mine goes into production! I have a standing offer for all the other commercial companies out there, yet nobody asked me except Dankung. That speaks volumes about their unarrogant approach! They love to learn.


----------



## p4v_singh

is it going to be recongised as yours or have they taken it as thier own? you must be very happy your design is coming into mass production


----------



## statikpunk

i have never bought a dankung slingshot but i think Im gonna have to get the "Spravinator!" ....that is what they are gonna call it right?? ooo or maybe the "Jeorgitron 5,000"


----------



## JoergS

Actually, the name is already decided upon, unfortunately it does not include any part of my personal name... and it is still a secret, have some more patience.

Jörg


----------



## Flatband

"THE SPRAVINATOR"







I absolutely love that one!!! Go get em Joerg!!! Flatband


----------



## p4v_singh

Will they give you credit for it? if not they should.


----------



## milbro_boy

whens you catapult on sale jorg?


----------



## JoergS

Early February is my best guess. But don't forget I am not involved in the production, I just gave them the design and my feedback on the prototype.

I also don't know anything about pricing and so on.

Jörg


----------



## TRUGREEN

Count me in to buy the jorg slingshot!


----------



## milbro_boy

i make lots of catapults all designed by myself i did sell them on ebay but want to expand and am cutting ebay out.
i work full time with my dad in our brass foundry casting room ,colouring department, and finishing workshop, but i make the cattys in my own time i would of been very interested in making your catapult design! after looking at the design. and could of sorted a deal out between us on the money side of it, and you could of named it.
please contact me if your not happy with dankungs version. www.customcatapults.co.uk 
thanks, jack aka milbro_boy


----------



## Steve32

Bugar said:


> Anybody use one??? are they available in the US?? you gotta order from China???
> They look neat= would like to try one= HUH??


I own several. There is a large enough variety that you can probably find whatever you want in band attachment, and they sell extra long band sets.
I usually modify their bands into pseudo tapered bands.
You have to buy from China.
I recommend them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

TruckeeLocal said:


> When I first got my dankung, I laughed because it looked like a toy. The bands were way to short but luckily I was smart and ordered tubing as well. I had checked out the specs before I bought one so I got one that was longer and it seemed to fit my large hands fine once I leaned how to hold it. This was earlier last year so there were none of the larger models that are available today. I've got long arms so I made a longer set of bands.
> 
> It took me a few minutes to master the proper style of shooting but after that I was amazed. It blew all the store bought slings away and it fits in your pocket like its not even there. Those skinny little bands kicked *** and lasted months not days. Now I shoot a dankung sling 95% of the time. I only shoot a wide flatband sling when I need that kind of power. I've also downsized my flatband sling to replicate the size of a dankung. They are incredibly versatile because there are so many ways to string the sling. You can have a 4, 8 or even a 12 band setup in a second. Joerg is the only man that can pull a 16 string. You can also taper the bands for a little extra speed and this attachment style even makes store bought tubes faster.
> 
> I would recommend a dankung to anyone. You have to make sure of the size before you buy and stick to the round stainless ones or the long handle camo. Also buy extra sets of tubing (20/40 best for 8 band or thera tube tan) so you can dial those in.
> 
> Remember that these are tube slings so they will never have the kind of power that flatbands have but who cares. The bands are plenty fast enough and last so much longer.


You can put flat bands on any of them, but they do have purpose built flat band slings as well as combo, either/or banding

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

